# Qwinn Island Raceway



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

*Gwinn Island Raceway*

NEW NEWS! TRACK IS GOING TO BE DONE THIS SAT DEC 6TH, CLAY BANKED OVAL INSIDE. 38 x 60 WITH HEAT AND PLENTY OF PIT SPACE! WITH LEGENDS ON THE DIRT WOOHOO!

BOMBERS . (RUNNING) 4 WHEEL DRIVE WITH PRE 70'S BODIE

MINIS (ALL BRANDS) MOD AND STOCK LATE MODELS AND SLIDERS (RUNNING)

1/10 TH SCALE TRUCKS MOD AND STOCK WELCOME (RUNNING)

LATE MODEL 1/10TH SCALE BUGGIES, THEY SEEM TO HANDLE THE SHORT TRACK BETTER. (RUNNING)

RETURNING IS THE PURE STOCK CLASS(THIS CLASS WILL BE STOCK FROM THE BOX, BATTERY LIMITED TO 3800) NO BRUSHLESS IN THIS CLASS. ? (RUNNING)

LEGENDS . (RUNNING)



OUT OF THESE CLASSES MAY HAVE 4 DEFINTE CLASSES....THERE WILL BE HEAT....ALSO SPACE FOR RACERS WITH THEIR OWN TABLES

THE CLAY COMES MONDAY AN AGAIN WE WILL BE RACING SATURDAY.... BE THERE BEFORE 4:00PM QWINN ISLAND IS LOCATED IN DANVILLE KY ON HERRINGTON LAKE.


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

for more info go to http://bigdaddyshobbyshop.com/


----------



## Tshirt Man (Oct 21, 2002)

Bob - It's "Gwinn's Island" not Quinns.....duh....sam!


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

Were Do You See A U In Any Of It Duhhhhhhhhh! Silly Court Jester!


----------



## Tshirt Man (Oct 21, 2002)

enjoy racing with sam tonight....


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

I WILL! THERE'S GOING TO BE ABOUT 10 SLIDERS THERE! AND SOME MINI LATE MODELS! BUT WAIT YOU DON'T RACE WHERE THERE'S TOO MUCH COMPETITION! NO WAIT YOU SAID YOUR NOT A DIRT RACER THAT'S IT! :dude:


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

WOW we had 4 sliders 1 late model and 2 rc18s in a class ,was fun to watch, we ran them all at the same time with no problems had plenty of race track to run on. track is just the right size for these things they sure were fassst! hope this class grows, nothing like seeing a mini slider on the dirt! :woohoo: hey rick think you can hang? come on down, bring brian.


----------



## Tshirt Man (Oct 21, 2002)

nah..I will pass. If I show up it may ruin Sam's strong hold. You know how cranky he gets if competition shows up.


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey Island Racer's Big Daddy's Hobby Shop Is Offering A Christmas Discount On Sliders And Mini Late Models. http://bigdaddyshobbyshop.com/


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

Racing was great last night they had 33 racers and over 70 plus cars turn out, the mini class has got off to a great start with it being the fastest growing class they have with 15 entry's. 72 laps on a 98 foot drive line isn't bad for a mini! (1/10th scale edm's and late models with 3.5 brushless are only turning 70 laps)


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

Had a big turn out again on the mini's this week with enough to split them up. here are the result's from the race . January 3rd.2009 results for the first race of the new year.

stock: (after a re-run of the main, due to transponder promblems)

position......................name.............................laps.........................best time in seconds
1................................todd...............................67...............................3.800
2................................jon.................................65...............................3.529
3................................cliff.................................58...............................4.168
4................................billj.................................54...............................3.894
5................................chris...............................47...............................4.665
6................................archie.............................39...............................3.923

late model 1/10th scale:

1................................sam.................................81..............................3.422
2................................david...............................77..............................3.421
3................................todd................................69...............................3.653
4................................nathan............................67...............................3.642

brushless:

1................................brandon..........................66...............................3.775
2................................lee..................................62................................3.924
3................................homer.............................62................................3.702
4................................dennis............................55.................................4.140
5................................epley..............................53.................................3.556
6................................bo...................................16.................................4.366

mini sliders:

1................................chef.................................62................................4.019
2................................bob.................................58................................4.238
3................................gary................................56................................4.219
4................................epley...............................29...............................4.240
5................................brian................................11...............................5.335

mini late model 1/18th scale:
1................................sam.................................78................................3.623
2................................zach................................66.................................3.870
3................................tyler................................63..................................4.219
4................................chef.................................41..................................4.096

mod:
1................................bruce...............................75..................................3.577
2................................mike c..............................67..................................3.652
3................................samk...............................66...................................3.636
4................................jon..................................65....................................3.599
5................................rob..................................62....................................3.646
6................................archie..............................56....................................3.764

novice class:
1................................shawn.............................37....................................4.366
2................................tyler.................................37...................................4.271
3................................phillip...............................5.....................................5.606

cya next week at the races!


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

Been Busy Past Week Will Get Some Result's Up By Monday, Had A Big Turn Out With 8 Slider's And 10 Late Model's. If Anyone Is Interested In Racing The Slider's Are Pretty Much Stock With Gear Upgrade's And The Mini Late Model's Are Run What You Brung. ALSO STARTING TO SEE SOME MINI EDM'S SHOWING UP, Link To Track Is http://bigdaddyshobbyshop.com/Gwinn_Island_Raceway.php


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

The Mini's Are Taking Over At The Island! Trying To Talk The Owner Into A 100 Lap Race For The Late Model's And Maybe One For The Slider's!


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

1/24/09
Racer Laps Best Time
Stock B Main
1 Josh 68 3.784
2 Bill J 62 3.485
3 Chris 61 3.871
4 Archie 49 3.580

Stock A Main
1 Anderson 69 3.818
2 Casey 64 3.907
3 Jon 63 3.792
4 Josh 58 4.121
5 Rob 57 3.729
6 Bill J 25 4.408

Modified
1 Cameron 74 3.487
2 Archie 69 3.552
3 Brad 69 3.773
4 Jon 68 3.413
5 Chris 54 4.170
6 Mike C 23 4.323

Novice
1 Cameron W 49 3.798
2 Phillip 41 
3 Dustin 29
4 Ethan 19
5 Chuck 9

Late Model
1 David 74 3.497
2 Nathan 72 
3 Sam 69 3.436
4 Epley 54 4.173

Mini Late Model
1 Sam 69 3.783
2 Gary 63 3.933
3 Brian 60 3.925
4 Grant 58 3.641
5 David 56 3.949
6 Bob 4 

Mini Slider 
1 Nathan 61 3.888
2 Brian 60 4.208
3 David 59 3.669
4 Bob 53 4.246
5 Gary 53 3.735
6 Randy 47 4.294

Brushless
1 Lee 67 3.853
2 Homer 62 4.006
3 Phillip 49 3.728
4 Epley 48 3.922
5 Bill 18 4.994


----------



## Tshirt Man (Oct 21, 2002)

looks like David put it on Sam!


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

2/14/09 Racer Laps Best Time

Stock (truck)
1 Anderson 76 3.539
2 Upton 66 3.909
3 Rob 66 3.737
4 Bill J 62 3.934
5 Archie 33 3.944 
6 Brian 15 4.555

Modified (truck) 
1 Anderson 74 3.408
2 Jon 70 3.491
3 Upton 65 3.663
4 Archie 65 3.550
5 Chris 58 3.763
6 Shawn 19 4.485

Brushless (truck)
1 David 66 3.840
2 Brandon 65 3.507
3 Bill 62 --
4 Homer 53 3.914
5 Epley 51 3.924
6 Jon 45 3.548

Late Model
1 David
2 Nathan
3 Chuck 

Mini Late Model
1 Brian 70 3.851
2 Gary 63 3.739
3 Bob 62 ---
4 Anderson 62 3.672
5 Grant 57 3.794
6 Rod 52 4.036

Mini Slider
1 Bob 68 3.736
2 Homer 66 3.967
3 Epley 59 3.983
4 Tyler 0 ----


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tshirt Man (Oct 21, 2002)

what Sam didn't race?


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

Nope! he had to do the kissy kissy thing! lol


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

2/21/09 Racer Laps Best Time

Modified B Main
Cooley 70 3.563
Brad 69 3.821
Upton 68 3.700
Shawn 17 3.529

Modified A Main
Bruce  80 3.273
Anderson 73 3.672
Casey 71 3.478
Brad 70 3.812
Archie 65 3.845

Brushless B Main
No Results Sheet ?

Brushless A Main
Archie 73 3.514
Lee 71 3.681
Casey 58 3.726
Bill 27 4.650

Stock
Anderson 66 3.669
Upton 65 3.978
Cameron W 64 3.383
Bill 58 4.030
Brian 56 4.130
Archie 47 4.204

Mini Slider 
David 66 3.469
Bob 65 3.817
Kevin 48 3.849
Epley 48 3.889
David H 21 3.741

Mini Late Model
Brian 70 3.779
Gary 67 3.504
Bob 56 4.020
David 21 ----
Anderson 10 4.028

Novice 
Emily 46 3.426
Phillip 33 4.161

Late Model
David 82
Nathan 81
Epley 35


----------



## grassdog (Jun 3, 2007)

we need a bigger late model turnout so im not just given third because i participated im runnin a xxx buggy with the custom works cars and hopefully with a little practice i can hang withem down the straights im good but they are just flat out out driving me no big supprise i gotta get back in the groove if anybody would like to sell a pan car cheap because im terribly broke let me know:wave:


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

The mini class is still growing with a average 15 to 20 cars showing up each week. even had some mini edm action, which is now the body of choice in mini slider class.


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

2/28/09 Racer Laps Best Time

Mini Slider

1 Homer 66 4.005
2 Bob 64 3.749
3 Tyler W 60 4.010
4 Casey 2 40.419


Mini Late Model

1 Anderson 73 3.503
2 Austin 65 3.669
3 Gary 64 3.434
4 Brain 62 3.875
5 Epley 60 3.392
6 Grant (tyler) 58 3.625

Novice

1 Cody 44 4.397
2 Lauren 40 5.031
3 Emily 38 4.841
4 Cole 26 5.018
5 Logan 26 4.859

1/10th Late Model/edm

1 David H 85 3.189
2 Ken 81 3.311
3 Nathan 60 3.209
4 Epley 44 3.727

Stock Truck

1 Anderson 75 3.633
2 Bill J 66 3.647
3 Cameron W 65 3.580
4 Elijah 63 3.750
5 Phillip 50 3.607
6 Brain 40 3.876

Mod Truck

1 Bruce 79 3.305
2 Anderson 76 3.519
3 Brad 68 3.920
4 Shawn 46 4.041
5 Mike C 36 3.625

Brushless Truck

1 Lee 64 3.770
2 Mike T 61 3.955
3 Bill J 60 4.045
4 Homer 53 4.471


----------



## ky67camaro (Jul 18, 2008)

How come it has been a while since we have seen Sam's name on any of these lists?


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

Ask Sam! MAYBE HE DONT LIKE TO LOSE! LOL


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

3/14/09
Modified
1 Bruce
2 Anderson
3 Shawn

Novice
1 Phillip
2 Hunter
3 Lauren
4 Lucas
5 Kevin
6 Jeremy
7 Marty
8 Cole

Brushless
1 Brandon
2 Josh
3 Epley
4 Homer
5 Blake
6 Phillip
7 Bill

Mini LM Brushless
1 Anderson
2 David
3 Gary
4 Bob
5 Sam
6 Epley
7 Brian

Mini LM Stock
1 Anderson
2 Josh
3 Burt
4 Grant

Stock
1 Anderson
2 Jon
3 Cameron W
4 Marty

Mini Slider
1 Sam
2 Bob
3 Gary
4 Tyler
5 David
6 David H

Slash
1 Todd
2 Troy
3 Nathan
4 Josh
5 Chris
6 Dan

Late Model
1 David
2 Sam
3 Todd C
4 Bo


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

Qwinn Island Raceway Is Having A Slash Bash Race Next Sat, $100 To The Winner! They Are Going To Run A Regular 2 Heat's And A Main Race Then After All Class's Run The Bash Start's! Bash Is Free To Enter But Must Run The Regular Race To Race The Bash. Rule's Are Simple Brushed Motor With 6 Cell Max, Truck Must Run In Stock Form No After Market Parts Allowed! There Will Be No Turn Marshel's. If Your Truck Turns Upside Down It Remains There Until It Gets Hit And Knocked Back Over, If Truck Leave's The Track's Wall's It Stay's Out. Last Truck On Track Win's The $100 Cash. Racing Starts At 4pm Sharp. 1145 GWINN ISLAND RD., DANVILLE KY for those who want to map quest directions.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------:wave:


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

Ok Guy's Here Goe's Qwinn Island Is Not Just A Place To Race But A Place Built By Racer's For Racer's And Is Not A Dictatorship Ran Track! So What Ever You Wanna Run Bring It We Will Run It! It Only Takes 3 To Make A Class! AND IT DONT MATTER WERE YOU HAVE RACED IN THE PAST WE DONT CARE ONLY THING IS THAT YOU ENJOY YOURSELF


----------



## Tshirt Man (Oct 21, 2002)

If sam still races there...count me out. He cheats!


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

That's Because You Cheat Too! And Cant Beat The Cheater!


----------



## Tshirt Man (Oct 21, 2002)

better than being a pit bitch....=-0


----------



## Tshirt Man (Oct 21, 2002)

Sam got beat last weekend huh.


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

Grow Up Cherry Picker!


----------



## Tshirt Man (Oct 21, 2002)

cherry picker...me or Sam?


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

You! Hahaha When You Got Only 4 Car's In A Class And Only 3 Of You Going To Place (because 2 cant drive and the other one breaks)..........what Do You Call That?.....................cherry Picking!


----------



## Tshirt Man (Oct 21, 2002)

sounds like the late model class from last week. I think you had only 4 correct? Wait...it is past your bedtime! cherry picker


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME YOU RACED AT A TRACK THAT HAD 9 CLASS'S? HAHAHAHHA I Dont Sleep!


----------



## Tshirt Man (Oct 21, 2002)

did any of those classes have more than 2 heats. I get it this way even you can be in the top 6. Sam Jr.


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

Turn Off The Web Cam And Go To Bed!


----------



## Tshirt Man (Oct 21, 2002)

did sam tell you about my capt. d's story?


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

Nope! What Happen? Did You Fall Asleep And HaVE A Dream That You Won A Big Race Lol! ARE YOU DONE WITH THE MOD SLIDER? BRING IT ON DOWN THIS SAT SINCE THERES NO POINTS RACE! PROMISE WE WONT SCRACTH IT


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

Tshirt Man said:


> did sam tell you about my capt. d's story?


 lmao he just told me!


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

Rick iam calling you out! since there is no points race this weekend! slider's on the dirt let me know tonight, i will give you a edm body to run.


----------



## Tshirt Man (Oct 21, 2002)

n o t interested in playing in the dirt anymore. besides i will be at speeders on sat. night.


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

oh i forgot it! it's your turn in the barrell! CHERRY PICKER!


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

Breaking New's ........................the Outside Track Has Been Added To! It Now Has The Option Of Being Run As A Figure 8 If Needed!


----------



## MINI_KING (Apr 13, 2009)

4/11/09 Gwinn Island


1/10th Late Model

1 Brandon 79 3.46
2 Bruce 77 3.48
3 David 31 3.36
4 Gary 8 4.03

Mini Late Model

1 Bob 65 3.70
2 Burt 56 4.26
3 Vincent 45 4.52
4 Alan 8 4.36

Mod Truck

1 Bruce 74 3.38
2 Cooley 67 3.67
3 Shawn 40 4.04
4 Joe 30 4.56
5 Blake 2 4.94

Mini Slider

1 Bob 64 3.51
2 Homer 58 3.65
3 Gary 51 3.64
4 Tyler 37 4.30
5 Epley 22 4.13

Slash

1 Brain 64 3.79
2 Matt 62 3.88
3 Alan 59 4.06
4 Marty 54 3.89
5 Lauren 52 3.87
6 Troy 16 3.98


----------



## MINI_KING (Apr 13, 2009)

ROCK CRAWLING ON THE ISLAND! this sunday @ 2:00pm 4-19-09 This will be our first rock crawling event. Frank will grill up some hot dogs. We will mainly will be using this event for practice of crawling and getting familiar with all the guidelines (penalties, timing, scoring and etc...). We will set up a couple of courses on the rocks in front of the shop. We will be running a 2.2 class for sure, scale,supers and 1.9 (minis) if any show. 
If you have a crawler no matter what the size and want to try it out on the rocks then bring it. If your interested and just want to check it out and have a dog come on by!


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

thanks mini_king! YOU FOGOT TO TELL THEM ABOUT THE OUTDOOR TRACK NOW HAVING OVER 30 DEGREE'S OF BANKING SHOULD HAVE PIC'S POSTED SOMETIME TO DAY.


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

4-18-09


Slash
1 Dustin 
2 Anderson3 Bruce
3 Brian
4 Charlie
5 Chad
6 Troy
7 Alan
8 Danielle
9 Matt
10 Chris
11 Chelsea

Stock
1 Phillip
2 Jon
3 Dustin
4 Oz
5 Dillon

Mini Slider
1 Gary
2 Bob
3 Tyler
4 Dustin

Mini Lm
1 David
2 Casey
3 Dustin
4 Bob
5 Epley

Brushless
1 Epley
2 Blake
3 Marty
4 Homer
5 Alan
6 Little Phillip
7 Phillip
8 Charlie 

Late Model
1 Gary
2 Brandon
3 David


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

4-25-09


Slash
1matt 
2 Troy 
3 John
4 Kirk
5 Dustin
6 Alan
7 Nathan

Stock
1 Bill
2 Brad
3 Jay
4 Phillip
5 Jordan

Mini Lm
1 Dustin
2 Bob
3 Brandon

Brushless
1 Lee
2 David
3 Phillip
4 Marty
5 Homer
6 Alan
7 Bill


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

Coming Soon! $300 To Win Mini Race, Check Back Later For Date And Time As We Work On Final Detail's!


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

Ok guy's here it is may 30th mini class will run for $300 bucks! Run what you brung, no rules as long as it is 1/18th scale and two wheel rear drive. No body rules, no length rules, no battery or tire rules! Sign in begins @ noon. Run what you brung and hope you brung enough!


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

5-8-09


Slash Mod
1 Anderson
2 Matt
3 Chris
4 Troy
5 Nathan

Slash Stock
1 Anderson
2 Charlie 
3 Brian
4 Joe
5 Kristie
6 Kirk

Mini Lm
1 Anderson
2 Dustin
3 Gary
4 Brian

Mini Slider
1 Homer
2 Bob
3 Tyler

Brushless
1 Homer
2 Charlie
3 Lee
4 Epley
5 Alan
6 Bill
7 John

Mod
1 David
2 Anderson
3 Matt
4 Shawn

Stock
1 Bill
2 Epley
3 Kirk
4 Ethan

Late Model
1 David
2 Gary
3 Dustin


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

Ten More Day's Untill The $300 To Win Mini Race! But Dont Forget Your 1/10th Scale Cars, If Time Will Allow We Will Run Those Too! For More Info On Location Check Gwinn Island Raceway Out On The Track Finder.


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

5-30-09
MINI LATE MODEL
scott 73
austin 71
gary 70
dustin 19

NOVICE
lance 42
michael 40
amber 38
sara 37

MINI SLIDER

bob 59
anderson 58
tyler 57
epley 52
homer 23

MOD

brandon 69
matt 68
charlie68
rob 63
shawn 26

STOCK

brain 67
matt 67
kirk 53
dylan 37

BRUSHLESS

nick 67
brandon 65
alan 64
homer 59
epley 55
bo 49
lee 25

SLASH

nick 62
charlie 62
kirk 53
nelson 49
dylan 44
kristie 29

$300 DOLLAR MINI RACE WINNER WAS AUSTIN! CONGRATS!


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

6-6-09

Stock

Dustin 73
Matt 65
Epley 64
Kirk 58
Dewayne 48
Homer 21

Mod

Matt 69
Jon 68
Shawn 60

Brushless

Homer 70
Epley 67
Alan 40

Slash

Dustin 59
Kirk 51
Tabitha 49
Nelson 46
Dylan 44
Troy 44
Amber 33

Snake Race Winner Was David H.


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

6/13/09

Stock

Anderson 77
Brandon 75
Dustin 64
Devin 54
Matt 0

Mini Slider

Anderson 70
Gil 66
Homer 65
Bob 64

Late Model

David 84
Casey 79
Dustin 27
Gil 0

Mod

David 77
Nick 76
Brandon 51
Dustin 38
Rob 20
Matt 0

Brushless

Anderson 78
Charlie 75
Homer 71

Stock Slash

Anderson 68
Dylan 55
Tabitha 50
Amber 53

Mod Slash

Nick 71
Charlie 70
Nelson 67


Snake Race

Nick 68
Anderson 64
Dustin 60
Brandon 57
Nelson 55
Dylan 54
Mayson 39
Jon 32
Homer 1


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

Attention Slash Class! Starting In Two Weeks You Are To Run Foams Only!


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

Great news! The inside banked oval is so smooth now that we ran legends on the dirt with no problem, they were flying! If enough show up they will run them with same spec rules as carpet! i will have mine with me every sat so bring em on out! only takes 3 to make a class.


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

Gwinn Island Is Now A Paved Oval! So Dust Off Your Pan Cars And Legends And Come On Down! Open Practice Thursday Night From 5 Pm To 10 Pm.


----------



## Tshirt Man (Oct 21, 2002)

You have got to be kidding. Call me in the morning.


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

Forgot! It Is A "banked" Paved Oval!


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

First Race On New Track 8/15/09

Mod Truck-------------------lap Times

1 Matt 78 Laps---------------3.431 
2 Nelson 75 ------------------3.445 
3 Shawn 59--------------------3.612
4 Dylan R. 46-------------------3.943

Brushless Truck
1 Nick 73-----------------------3.529
2 Homer 73--------------------3.427
3 Lee 70-------------------------3.466
4 Charlie 61-------------------3.541
5 Epley 41-----------------------4.035

Mini Slider
1 Matt 72-----------------------3.482
2 Alan 50-----------------------3.752
3 Epley 9------------------------3.826
4 Bob 0

Mini Late Model
1 Zack S 78--------------------3.428
2 Bob 71------------------------3.456
3 Alan 14-----------------------3.957
4 Marty 0

1/10 Late Model/edm
1 Sam 94----------------------2.868
2 David 90---------------------2.796
3 Marty 0

Slash (all Ran)

1 Nelson 68-------------------3.500
2 Dylan 63---------------------3.699
3 Alan 61-----------------------3.853
4 Kristie 50--------------------4.590
5 Tabitha Dnf

Pan Cars/legends

1 Sam 79-----------------------3.444 Pan Car
2 Matt 68----------------------3.638 Pan Car
3 Homer 61-------------------4.156 Legend
4 Nick 54----------------------3.626 Pan Car
5 Bob 20-----------------------3.622 Legend


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

8/22/09

Mod Truck----- Heat 1----- Heat 2 ----- Main

Austin 74 3.46---- Matt 74 3.56 ---- Phillip 67
Nelson 70 3.66---- Austin 71 3.32---- Matt 59
Matt 68 3.37---- Nelson 63 3.87---- Lucas 52
Phillip 64 3.80---- Lucas 59 3.95---- Nelson 48
Lucas 59 3.95---- Phillip 42 3.70---- Austin 18

Brushless Truck ----- Heat 1----- Heat 2 ----- Main

Lee 72 3.60---- Charlie 77 3.47---- Charlie 79
Charlie 72 3.51---- Homer 75 3.52---- Lee 74
Homer 63 3.58---- Lee 73 3.10---- Lil Phil 69
Lil Phil 55 3.22---- Lil Phil 68 3.54---- Homer 1

Mini Slider----- Heat 1----- Heat 2----- Main

Bob 50 3.51---- Bob 72 3.48---- Bob 59
Dustin 16 3.94---- Dustin 55 3.86---- Matt 27
Matt 8 3.91---- Matt 28 3.51---- Dustin Dnf

Mini Late Model----- Heat 2----- Main

Anderson 79 3.34-------- Anderson 84----------
Gil P 72 3.30-------- Austin 79----------
Austin 67 3.40-------- Bob 74---------
Bob 65 3.50-------- Gil P 5---------
Alan 24 3.80-------- Alan Dns

Late Model/edm----- Heat 1----- Heat 2----- Main

Anderson 65 2.70---- Anderson 96 2.82---- Anderson 99
David 20 3.01---- David 11 3.54---- David 94
Dustin 19 2.95 ---- Dustin 2 3.26---- Dustin Dns

Pan Car----- Heat 1----- Heat 2----- Main

Anderson 86 3.31---- Matt 79 3.08---- Alan 69
Matt 85 3.16---- Rick 78 2.97---- Matt 64
Rick 43 3.47---- Anderson 59 3.34---- Anderson 23
Alan 2 4.39---- Alan 51 3.64---- Rick 19

Slash----- Heat 1----- Heat 2----- Main

Nelson 66 3.56---- Nelson 74 3.50 ---- Dustin 78
Kristie 51 3.67---- Dustin 52 3.59---- Nelson 62
Amber 49 5.00---- Kristie 47 4.01---- Amber 51
Dustin 20 3.64---- Amber 37 4.66---- Kristie 41


Legends----- Heat 1----- Heat 2----- Main

Rick 73 3.61---- Bob 71 3.62---- Rick 71
Homer 67 3.63---- Rick 70 3.47---- Homer 66
Bob 67 3.90----- Homer 60 3.76 ---- Bob 59


----------



## Tshirt Man (Oct 21, 2002)

New thread : http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=262887


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

Mini Results Will Still Be Posted Here!


9/5/09

Brushless Truck A Main

ALAN 86 3.153....5:02.746
BRANDON 85 3.130....5:01.066
DUSTIN 83 2.991....5:00.251
CHARLIE 81 3.081....5:03.054
NICK 63 3.142....3:45.035

Brushless Truck B Main

DUSTIN 83 3.230....5:00.828
LEE 81 3.308....5:02.812
BLAKE 74 3.057....5:02.560
HOMER 66 2.617....5:04.410

Mini Slider Main
DUSTIN 84 3.247....5:02.001
HOMER 76 3.475....5:03.11
BOB 62 3.089....5:03.825

Stock Slash Main

CHELSEA 61 4.229....5:04.685
DUANE 58 4.086....5:04.679

Pan Car Unlimited A Main

SAM 111 2.579....5:02.659
JAMIE 102 2.597....5:01.186
DAVID 95 2.429....4:23.365
ROB 67 2.545....3:07.410


Pan Car Unlimited B Main

DAVID 109 2.506....5:00.218
RICK 53 2.726....3:19.253
MATT 43 2.861....5:12.623



Legends A Main


SAM 78 3.363....5:00.199
RICK 77 3.467....5:01.894
JAMIE 73 3.477....5:00.503
KEITH 64 3.652....5:03.875
BOB 63 3.570....5:03.578
HOMER 40 3.885....5:01.097
WILL BILL DNS
BO DNS


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

INDY, OHIO AND TENN GUYS TRACK IS FAST AND GETTING FASTER COME ON OUT AND CHECK IT OUT!

BRUSHLESS TRUCK MAIN 9/12/09

BRANDON....84....3.210....5:01.505
DUSTIN....84....2.974....5:02.964
ALAN....82....3.122....5:00.571
HOMER....DNS

MINI SLIDER MAIN

BOB....64....3.452....5:00.20
HOMER....64....3.944....5:05.506
TYLER....60....3.557....5:03.086

MINI LATE MODEL MAIN

DUSTIN....78....3.014....4:43.808
TYLER S....78....3.182....5:00.362
BOB....77....3.341....5:02.708

PAN CAR UNLIMITED MAIN

JAMIE....113....2.040....5:01.780
SAM....109....2.597....5:02.725
ROB....107....2.551....5:00.563
RICK....85....2.465....4:03.063....DNF
DAVID....46....2.475....2:31.903....DNF



LEGENDS MAIN

RICK....76....2.988 (?)....5:01.916
DONALD....75....3.550....5:02.174
JAMIE....75....3.440....5:03.725
SAM....74....3.376....5:00.268
BOB....62....3.519....5:01.718
BOBBY....60....3.090....5:00.313
HOMER....52....3.905....5:00.551
TYLER....25....3.859....2:01.736....DNF
BO....DNS

PAN CAR 101 MAIN

MATT....91....2.906....5:01.623
DONALD....90....3.071....5:02.814
BRANDON....87....2.869....5:01.049
BOBBY....77....2.999....5:01.786


VINTAGE 4WD MAIN

MATT....88....2.234....5:01.550
DONALD....88....2.402....5:01.678
BOBBY....71....3.022....5:05.398

NOTE: ALL TRACK RECORDS WILL NOT BE POSTED! you gotta come race to see them! so bring em on out and try to put your name on the board


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

9/19/09

Brushless Truck

Cameron.......89........5:02.855
Homer.........83........5:01.045

Mini Late Model

Tyler.....80....5:00.972
Bob........76....5:03.687

Modified 1 Cell

David H....116....5:02.179
Jamie.........115....5:00.511
Sam............114....5:02.551
Rob.............111....5:00.680

Nascar 2 Cell

Dustin.....100....5:03.661
Charlie....92......5:00.597
Matt..........89......5:04.564
Nick...........69......5:02.418
Brandon....59......4:02.720


Legends

Cameron.....83....5:02.090
Jamie............75....5:00.682
Donald........74.....5:03.079
Bob...............70.....5:03.741
Sam...............69......5:02.428
Gods_gift_to_rc...............60......5:01.115
Will Bill........10......2:15.825


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

9/26/09

Brushless Truck

Homer....77....5:03.008
Ethan....50.....5:10.045
Mike E....25.....dnf (fire)

Mini Slider

Bob....77....5:01.751
Homer....76....5:06.019
Tyler S....65....5:03.388
Mike E....54....5:05.291


Mod Nascar

Brandon....93....5:05.695
Charlie....89....5:02.588
Troy....87....5:01.992
Tyler S.....73....5:02.476


Nascar 1 Cell

David....106....5:00.895
Nick....104....5:03.398
Dustin....74....dnf (broke)


Legends

Matt....77....5:00.686
Bob....73....5:03.398
Troy....69....4:59.983
Homer.....dns....(broke)


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

10/3/09

Brushless Truck

Nick....85....5:01.911
Matt....71....5:02.778
Mike E....70....5:01.527
Homer....40....dnf

Mini Slider

Tyler S...78...5:03.284
Homer....67....5:06.056
Bob....66....5:02.670
Mike....11....dnf

Legends

Bob....78....5:02.846
Alan....75....4:58.870
Troy....74....5:06.035
Matt....63....4:07.577

Stock Slash

Duane....57....5:04.667
Chelsea....42....4:27.939
David.......dns

Mod Pan Car (a Main)

David....110....5:02.846
Brandon....98....5:00.640
Dustin....72....3:57.629

Mod Pancar (b Main)

Charlie....95.....5:02.625
Bob....80....5:02.157
Tyler S....71....5:03.916

Mod Pan Car (c Main)

Nick....100....5:01.067
Troy....87....5:03.067
Mike E....13.....dnf


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

*Time Change For This Weekend Only!*

DUE TO DAVIDS DAUGHTER GETTING MARRIED THIS SAT, DAVID HAS ASKED ME TO TELL EVERYONE THAT WE ARE STILL RACING BUT JUST ON SUNDAY! START TIME 2:00 PM, DOOR'S OPEN AROUND NOON! PLEASE PASS THE INFO ON. THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

*Day After Christmas Race*

GWINN ISLAND WILL BE OPEN AND RACING THE DAY AFTER CHRISTMAS! COME ON GUY'S SHOW UP FOR A GREAT DAY OF FUN AND HOLIDAY CHEER! this weekend will help david decide if he is going to put the carpet down! he has been putting it off due to low car count. but if you guy's show up and show david you wanna race iam sure it will help him decide. I PERSONALLY GARANTEE THAT IF THERE IS A BIG SHOWING THIS WEEKEND, NEXT WEEKEND WE WILL HAVE CARPET! SO LET'S SHOW DAVID OUR SUPPORT BY SHOWING UP! HE HAS GIVEN HIS BY GIVNG US A PLACE TO RACE FOR 2 YR'S NOW!


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

1/2/10

Legends

Cody F---------------64---------------5:00.787.....tq
Troy C---------------63---------------5:03.178
Larry L--------------54---------------5:02.547
Bob T------------------52---------------5:03.821
Bo M-------------------50---------------5:00.454
Oz-----------------------41---------------5:03.746
Dan J------------------24---------------5:02.245
Dave F---------------20---------------1:43.908

Novice

Ethan K------------59----------------5:01.909......tq
Brittany J--------40----------------5:01.814
Cruz M--------------28----------------2:25.728

Mini Latemodel

Bob T----------------68----------------5:01.715
Scotty L----------68----------------5:01.859......tq
Cruz M-------------37----------------3:29.932
Blake M----------10-----------------5:12.399
Tyler L-------------7-----------------0:43.880

Stock Nascar

Cameron S---------------89---------------5:00.446.......tq
Troy C-----------------------78---------------5:02.674
Brandon D----------------60---------------5:02.022
Dan J--------------------------41---------------5:04.695
David H-----------------------dns


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

1/9/10

NOVICE

ETHAN K---------------64---------------5:02.941---------------3.590...TQ
AUSTON V------------55---------------5:03.113---------------3.806
SARA M----------------20---------------2.47.063----------------5.733
BRITTANY J-----------16--------------2:29.801----------------5.379

BRUSHLESS

HOMER S-------------78---------------5:01.422-----------------3.232...TQ
PHILLIP H-------------72---------------5:00.045-----------------3.479
PHILLIP Jr-------------71---------------5:02.043----------------3.161
MIKE E-----------------30---------------5:01.544----------------2.907

MINI LATE MODEL

BOB T------------------71---------------5:01.125-----------------3.279....TQ
TYLER S--------------70---------------5:00.736-----------------3.336
TYLOR L--------------60---------------5:03.532-----------------3.795
SCOTTY L------------57---------------5:03.816-----------------3.661
DAN J------------------26---------------5:05.514------------------4.195

STOCK NASCAR

CAMERON S-------85---------------5:00.967------------------2.990....TQ
BRANDON D-------76---------------5:02.367------------------3.130
MIKE E---------------69---------------5:03.945------------------3.138
GARY M-------------69---------------5:06.230------------------3.171
BOB T----------------57---------------5:01.410------------------3.345
TYLER S----------------------------------DNS


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

Start Time Will Be Moved To 5 Pm Sharp! With Race Program Being Run By The Computer With 5 Min Breaks Between Heat's, This Should Speed Up Thing's.


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

*Gwinn Island Is Now Carpet*

Gwinn Island Is Now A Banked Carpet Track! We Ran On It Tonight With Lap Time's Around The Same As The Concrete, Iam Sure With A Lil Tuning It's Going To Be Faster! The Track Was Smoothed And Filled Then The Carpet Was Glued Down, Still Have Some Odds And Ends To Take Care Of But We Will Be Racing On Ozite Carpet This Sat!


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

1/16/10

Legends

Sam S....76....5:02.902......3.426
Bob T....72....5:01.625......3.577
Cody F....66...4:40.107.....3.495
Scott A....30....3:26.345....3.760


Mini Late Model

Scott A....85....5:05.230....2.965
Tyler S.....80....5:01.103....3.089
Bob T........67....5:00.066....3.024
Blake M....36....5:01.417....4.823


Brushless Truck

Scott A....85....5:02.773....3.326
Charlie D..81....5:02.567....3.277
Nick D.......77.....5:01.167....3.329
Cruz M....10.....0:59.409....3.996
Mike E........2.....0:09.431....4.665


Stock Nascar (b Main)

Bob T....81....5:03.639....3.127
Tyler S...80....5:01.793....3.067
Mike E....73.....5:01.615......3.523


Stock Nascar (a Main)

Gary M....86.....5:02.789.....3.114
Brandon D....84....5:01.546....3.092
Bob T.....81.....5:03.679....3.147
David H.....56.....3:38.362....3.101
Dave F......43......2.47.310....3.053


Nascar 10.5

Jamie W....110....5:02.287....2.546
Sam S........106.....5:03.847...*.291
Rick B.....106......5:05.030....2.622
Brian M...104.....5:00.511....2.606
Cameron S....33....1:31.814....2.186


Slash

Scott A....73.....5:01.234....3.640
Nick D......68......5:05.269....3.913
Brandon D...67.....5:02.092....*.693
Sara M......41.....5:02.932....4.254


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

1/23/10

Legends (a Main)

Cody F---------------74---------------5:04.141---------------3.503
Sam S-----------------72---------------5:00.362----------------3.474
Troy C---------------72----------------5:00.925----------------3.474
Bob T-----------------69----------------5:03.678----------------3.651
Aric D----------------68----------------5:05.747----------------3.840
Larry L-------------64----------------5:07.163----------------3.925
David A--------------43---------------5:11.982----------------3.811
Rick B-------------------------------dns

Nascar Open

Scott A------------110--------------5:00.409-----------------2.465
Brandon D-------42---------------2:30.087-----------------2.585

Brushless Truck

Scott A---------------85--------------5:02.456-------------------3.364
Dave F----------------83--------------5:04.242-------------------3.358
Homer S------------80---------------5:14.166-------------------3.004
Mike E-----------------1----------------5:10.075------------------

Nascar 10.5

Rick B------------------113--------------------5:00.066-------------------2.532
Sam S------------------112--------------------5:02.762-------------------2.482
David H----------------81---------------------3:49.639-------------------2.517
Jamie W---------------39---------------------1:57.791-------------------2.627

Novice

Cameror W------------------60-----------------5:00.281-----------------3.737
Cruz M--------------------------56-----------------5:06.421-----------------3.744
Dylan L-------------------------47----------------5:03.725------------------4.118
Brittany J--------------------47-----------------5:05.125------------------4.307
Sara M-------------------------39-----------------5:01.558------------------4.030

Mini Latemodel

Scott A-----------------------78---------------------5:03.220-------------------3.393
Bob T---------------------------77---------------------5:03.277-------------------3.226
Tylor L-----------------------61---------------------5:09.493-------------------4.016
Scotty L---------------------59---------------------5:03.607-------------------3.857
Blake M----------------------31---------------------5:06.227-------------------5.287
Dan J---------------------------26---------------------3:16.865-------------------4.251

Stock Nascar 

Brandon D------------------90---------------------5:01.400--------------------3.133
Troy C-------------------------86---------------------5:00.826--------------------3.173
Gary M------------------------85---------------------5:00.648--------------------3.237
Dave F-------------------------82---------------------5:01.096--------------------3.194
Bob T---------------------------81---------------------5:03.437--------------------3.209


----------



## cubcadet70 (Dec 9, 2009)

The List Is Growing!!! Come On Out And Race With Us!!!!!! There Are Plenty Of Pit Space And Electricity! They Also Have Food! Gaming Machines, Vending Machines, A Mini Hobby Shop On Site And They Supply Foam Tires And Tire Compounds! And Its Smoke Free Building!!!!!


----------



## cubcadet70 (Dec 9, 2009)

Qwinns Island Raceway Facebook Fan Page!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Danville-KY/Gwinn-Isalnd-Raceway/271755837890?v=wall

will tell you all the updated information!!!


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

1/30/10

Novice

Cruz M--------------------------63-------------------------5:01.234--------------------------3.682
Sara M--------------------------56------------------------5:00.919--------------------------3.876
Cameron W------------------55------------------------5:12.369--------------------------3.723
Logan A------------------------48------------------------5:11.399--------------------------4.077

Legends

Troy C--------------------------74------------------------5:03.547---------------------------3.506
Bob T----------------------------71------------------------5:00.602---------------------------3.456
Homer S----------------------26------------------------2:38.396----------------------------4.156

Mini Latemodel

Scott A------------------------85-------------------------5:02.411----------------------------2.967
Cruz M-------------------------53-------------------------5:01.930----------------------------3.580
Bob T---------------------------35-------------------------2.50.252----------------------------3.276
Blake M----------------------29-------------------------5:04.435----------------------------3.991

Brushless

Auston A--------------------83-------------------------5:00.113----------------------------3.046
Dustin F----------------------83-------------------------5:01.395----------------------------3.350
Homer S---------------------82-------------------------5:01.508----------------------------2.921

Stock Nascar

Brandon D--------------------90---------------------5:02.519---------------------------3.156
Gary M--------------------------86---------------------5:01.824---------------------------3.052
Bob T-----------------------------84---------------------5:03.336---------------------------3.090
Troy C---------------------------83--------------------5:05.630---------------------------3.259
David H--------------------------67--------------------5:00.793---------------------------3.318


----------



## cubcadet70 (Dec 9, 2009)

please join our facebook fan page! here is the link!

http://www.facebook.com/inbox/?ref=mb#!/pages/Danville-KY/Gwinn-Island-Raceway/462923650093?ref=ts

thanks!


----------



## cubcadet70 (Dec 9, 2009)

i ran my scalpel tonight here for the first time! and it was the first for the track as well! i was running it in the mini late model class because there was nobody there beside me! so i won in that class and now they banned me to run it in the mini late model class so i need any body who has a BRP car or scalpel and come and race with us! it runs very well with our BANKED CARPET OVAL! i was running a 2 cell lipo with stock scalpel motor and it handles very well out there! i was using green springs all the way around! SO REMEMBER BRING YOUR SCALPELS OR BRP CARS!!!!! RACE WHAT YOU BRUNG! 3 MAKES A CLASS!!!!


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

2/6/10


Novice

Sara M......60....4:59.819....3.573
Dylan L.....57....5:01.786....2.911
Brittany J....49....5:00.723....4.347

Legends

Troy C....79....5:02.939.......3.421
Bob T......74.....5:02.509......3.551
Oz..........57......5:00.321......3.559
Sam S.......dns


Mini Late Model

Tyler W...........68.......5:02.330.......3.546
Tyler L.............65.......5:04.296.......3.862
Scotty L..........64........5:01.433.......3.796
Cruz M.............55.........5:00.558.......3.632
Blake M............28.........3:41.278.......3.181
Tyler S.............8...........0:37.593........3.939


Brushless Truck

Brandon D........83.........5:01.389........3.118
Homer S.............81..........5:03.474.......2.645
Cruz M................55..........5:00.417........3.232
Camron W...........46..........4:17.541.........3.667


Stock Nascar

Troy C............87........5:01.588..........3.126
Tyler S...........81.........5:01.116.........3.044
Gary M............80.........5:02.692.........3.295
Brandon D......80.........5:13.965........3.111
Bob T...............15.........1:58.825.........3.180
Christon M.......6.........2:13.001..........4.271
Dan J.................2..........0:12.574..........8.977


Nascar 10.5


Jamie W.....111.........5:01.492...2.456
Sam S..........107........5:01.891.....2.566
David H.........29........1:32.035......2.707
Rick B...........26.........1:14.597........2.554


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

2/13/10

Novice

Sara M...65....5:01.537.....3.739
Dylan L...57....5:09.011.....4.120
Brittany J....48....5:04.528....5.507

Legends

Cody F....80
Bob T......78
Cameron S...30


Mini Late Model

Bob T.....83.......5:01.203.......3.290
Tyler W.....75.....5:00.979......3.299
Scotty L.....69....5:00.283.......3.720
Tylor L........67....5:03.189.......3.614

Stock Nascar (b Main)

Cameron S........91......5:00.976......2.915
Gary M.............89.......5:04.651......2.961
Dave F.............84........5:02.187.......3.237
Christin M........36.......4:26.625.......3.733
Dan J...........dns


Stock Nascar (a Main)

Rick B.........97.......5:00.156........2.839
Cameron S...96......5:00.804........2.843
Brandon D.....93......5:00.947.......3.048
Bobby G.........88......5:01.461.......2.753
Bob T.............86......5:03.199.......3.031


Nascar 10.5

Rick B........116..........5:00.099........2.367
David H.......94..........4:17.520........2.474
Jamie W.........dns


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

*BRP Classes*

Are you guys racing BRP classes? If so what rules? I looked on map quest and it's a drive to make but one that may be worth while.


----------



## cubcadet70 (Dec 9, 2009)

mike clark- well right now its run what u brung which means run what u have! unless 3 shows and it will make a class! i run a stock scalpel with 2 cell lipo. we just found out that the scapels runs good here and we are now trying to get the word out and hoping to bring more guys to come a race with us! we also have other 1/10 scale classes and we run 1/18 scale mini late models! just remember its run what u brung! right now we only have one person that has a 1/18 scalpel! which happens to be me! PM me if u have anyother questions or post it on here!


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

2/20/10

Novice

Sara M...62....5:00.480.....3.662
Dylan L...61....5:00.457.....3.642


Legends

Troy C.....76.....5:00.933.....3.614
Bob T.......72.....5:02.423.....3.646
Tyler W...45.....3:55.777.......4.029
Oz...........32.....5:09.078......3.554
Mike E.........dns

Mini Late Model

Bob T........84........5:02.063.......3.192
Homer S....59........5:01.277.......3.208
Tyler W.....43........3:57.204.......2.544


Stock Nascar (brushed)

Troy C........92........5:02.660.......2.972
Bob T..........87........5:01.073.......3.087
Gary M........69........3:49.218.......2.976
Brandon D...56........3:00.893.......3.080
Mike E.................dns


Nascar 10.5


Jamie W........115.........2.342
Rick B...........107.........2.414
David H......... 76.........2.540


Nascar 17.5

Cameron W........88........5:00.971.......2.950
Will B................88........5:01.604.......3.083
Gary M.............dns


----------



## hockshizal2002 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey Bob can I run a SC10 in the slash class...it's stock!! Also are you calling the slash class....novice class now? 

Hey guys out there in rc land if you want to race on a good tight banked carpet oval track thats fast....come on down and join the good times! I went down last weekend to see whats happening and I have to say good group of guys and the guys that run the track are on top of things! Hock out...


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

2/27/10

Legends

Bob T....75.....5:02.328....3.681
Troy C...70....5:02.880....3.548
Tyler W...59....5:00.204....3.793
Sara M.....48....5:00.059.....3.921
Oz..........36........5:00.036....3.575
John H.....4......0:15.671.....3.912
Cassie L...............dns


Mini Late Model

Bob T.....76....5:03.267....3.464
Scotty L....69....5:02.247....3.572
Dan J.......47.....5:01.089.....3.931
Cruz M......25.....4:04.674....3.580
Blake M.......24.....2:41.739.....3.572


Brushless Truck

Nick D....79....5:02.045........3.212
Charlie D.......70.......5:01.334......3.320
Cruz M........55.......5:03.606.......3.415
Sam K..........51........5:02.800.......4.358
Dave T.......43.........5:05.988.....4.358
Homer S........23.......1:50.909....3.065


Stock Nascar


David H....91....5:02.674....2.870
Brandon D....88....5:00.029....2.916
Bob T.......86....5:02.512....3.027
Troy C....79....5:01.074.....3.224
Gary M.....58....5:01.911....2.968
Bobby G.....58....5:03.277....2.932


Nascar 10.5

Jamie W....116....5:02.209....2.330
Rick B....113.....5:02.264....2.222

Nascar 17.5

Will B....88....5:02.438....3.001
Cameron W....83.....5:01.341....3.013
Sara M....64....4:57.127....3.613

Slash

Dylan L....68....5:02.265....3.686
Ethan K....52....5:01.101....3.917
John H..........dns


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

3/6/10

Novice 

Auston V....59....5:08.652....3.639
Ethan K....56....5:04.642....3.626

Legends

John H....70....5:00.108....3.408...?
Bob T......69....5:03.399....3.678
Tyler W....66....5:00.841....3.799
Oz............39....4:56.436....3.913

Mini Late Model

Bob T.....77....5:02.525....3.118
Blake M....45....4:59.690....4.531
Cruz M.........dns
Dan J............dns

Open Truck 

Homer S....79....5:02.671....3.024
Sam K........71....5:08.741....3.267
Lil Phillip..51....3:53.900....3.208
Phillip.......34....3:05.917....3.376
Cruz M.......18....1:52.983....3.654

Stock Nascar (b Main)

Bob T....85....5:03.202...3.066
Elijah T.82....5:00.489...3.200
Bill J......78....5:00.520....3.257

Stock Nascar (a Main)

David H....93....5:04.899...3.003
Troy C.....91....5:02.236...2.966
Bob T.......88....5:00.786....3.037
Brandon D..88....5:09.456....2.938
Gary M....84....5:03.762....2.982

Nascar 17.5

Will Bill.....77....5:02.087....3.340
Sara M......69.....5:00.746....3.503

Slash

Dylan L....67.....5:00.447....3.559
Sara M.....59....5.00.808.....3.719


----------

